# Help with Bibliography-Youth



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 17, 2012)

I am thrilled to report that my dear Pastor is allowing me to assist him gathering resources for a topical teaching series on "Youth",my task is prepare a Bibliography of resources fitting for this topic,I need help:

A) Ive never put a Bibliography together so I am eager for any help here

B) There needs to be a particular emphasis from a secular standpoint for which I have been assigned (this would serve to highlight the Biblical emphasis and related scriptures that he is putting together)

C) I love my Pastor and Church and want to be as helpful as possible

Thank you so much!!


----------

